# Coaches in Western NC???



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

How far west are u , like hickory or Morganton or further??!


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

les wynne at right on target family archery is in maggie valley.hes a great guy.he closed his shop but still coaches.also coaches levi morgan since he was a kid so he must be good...


----------



## clayshooter08 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yep I'm in Asheville, extreme west...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

clayshooter08 said:


> Yep I'm in Asheville, extreme west...


defintely get ahold of Les he is a great guy


----------

